# أمثال السيد المسيح



## النهيسى (18 يونيو 2011)

*

*

أمثال السيد المسيح فى صوره

مثل الابن الضال​

 




​



​

 الابن الضال وهو عائد الى ابية​

 



​

 مثل الراعى الصالح​





​



 مثل الزارع​





​






مثل السامرى الصالح


 





This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 669x958.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 مثل الغنى الغبى
 





This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 665x996.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 مثل الخروف الضال








..

مثل لعازر والغنى










This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 664x994.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




الدرهم المفقود




*العشار التائب*



​


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يونيو 2011)

جميله اوووووووووووى


----------



## هشام المهندس (18 يونيو 2011)

روووووووووووووووووووووعه
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## soso a (18 يونيو 2011)

حلو خااااااااالص يا استاذ 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## النهيسى (18 يونيو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> جميله اوووووووووووى


شكرا جدا جدا
ربنا يرح قلبك​


----------



## النهيسى (18 يونيو 2011)

هشام المهندس قال:


> روووووووووووووووووووووعه
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


شكرا للمرور الغالى
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## النهيسى (18 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> حلو خااااااااالص يا استاذ
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك


يسوع يباركك ويفرحك
شكرا جدا​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2011)

شكرااااااا على الصور والامثال  الرائعة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (20 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااااا على الصور والامثال  الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يباركك


شكرا جداااااا
للمرور الرائع
ربنا يفرحك


----------

